# Stingray update from [email protected] Aquatics.



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wanna update my pair of WC marbles I purchased from Charles last year summer of 2011. They are growing quite nicely


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Any action yet? Male looks to be ready with good claspers. Female is definitely fat enough and good size


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

charles said:


> Any action yet? Male looks to be ready with good claspers. Female is definitely fat enough and good size


Thanks Charles. Just the other day I saw the male kept going on top of the female and tried to do something but not really any serious action yet. I hope soon


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's a couple more shots of my rays. Tail base has thicken up quite a lot

12-13" female









9-10" male









Both of them together.









I really hope these rays pairs up and breed. The expense in feeding them is getting up there....


----------

